# HGH Questions



## Steve123 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year! 

I'm new to the world of HGH and I'm ready to take the plunge. My goal is mainly the fat burning, ligament repair and anti aging benefits of HGH; not to get bigger. 

For a guy who will likely just be running 2Iu's / ED 5 on;2 off, is it worth springing for/taking a chance on the good stuff? Is the generic usually good to go? 

Sorry for the amature questions.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hgh is probably the most faked product in this game do alot of research and go with a trusted proven source or else youll just be throwing good money after bad if the price sounds to good to be true it usually is brother ive wasted 1000s on bunk hgh good luck brother.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

Human grade has a better purity and therefor more effective. However, if you have legit forms of each at your disposal then generics are the more affordable choice considering human grade is 2 to 5 times the price of human grade. Which makes taking a bit more of a generic the sensible choice.

Hawk


----------



## Steve123 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. that's what scares me about it. Way too much motivation for fake gear given the money involved. There is a Chinese remailer on PM that has been around a while. they sell Noma, which, at least on the board, people seem to like. I'm weighing that against a sponsor here selling a brand name for about 3x the cost. Not to put anyone on the spot but anyone who can provide a pointer or two, it would be greatly appreciated. TY


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 3, 2015)

If a source or product has been supported by reputable members then that is the best you're gonna get. There are very few guarantees in this game.

Hawk


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 16, 2015)

Just curious what should the price be around for legit HGH? My guy tells me $400.00 does that sound right?


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jan 16, 2015)

I might be wrong here but I'm pretty sure pricing is not allowed on open board.


----------

